# -2,-3
,! :    02.2010,    .        .       -2,-3?  02.2010  07.2010   07.2010  07.2010?

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------

.  02.2010  07.2010?

----------


## Svetishe

,    .         .

----------

,     02.10  07.10

----------


## Svetishe



----------

.. ,        07.10  07.10.   ,        6 .       ..... ,       ...

----------

,   ..     ... ..

----------


## Svetishe

? ,    ?

----------


## Svetishe

-3      ?

----------

Svetishe,  ..    ... ..
..

----------

-..    .. ...    , ..     ...  ..   ..

----------


## Svetishe

-3      . -2   , .    10    ,  ,    ,  -3          , ..   .
          ,   ,        ?

----------


## Svetishe

,             ,   .      25   5 ,     25.05-05.08

----------

...  .   ,   ..            ...     ...

----------

..    ,   .. ....

----------


## ***

,  -3 -    ,       , .   -    ,     ,     .

----------


## Svetishe

-  ,       ,    ,     .               .

----------


## -

,  .  .   -2,   24.09.10,    01.09.10  30.09.10.    ,              ? 24.09.10  30.09.10? ,    :Smilie:

----------

> 24.09.10,    01.09.10  30.09.10.


     (    )       01.09.10  23.09.10   24.09.10.

----------


## -

.   ,   .         24.09?   ?

----------


## Svetishe

,   24.09,    30.09,        .        , ..  .

----------


## -

- 24.09.2010.   ,  .   . ,    24.09.10. ,    24.09. -   ?

----------


## Svetishe

.       .  -      ,    .   ,            .

----------


## Elichka

.  .     -2,    -3   -2.   -3  .       -3     ?

----------


## Svetishe

-2    ,  -3       ,    -3   .

----------


## Elichka

?

----------


## Svetishe

> ?


  ?

----------


## Elichka

-3

----------


## Elichka

.     .       -2,          ?

----------


## Svetishe

-3   ,     ,   .


> .       -2,          ?


     ,    ,      ,   ,      ,    .

----------


## Elichka

, .  :yes:

----------


## Anit.ya

,         -3.          05.05  31.07,    .     20.06.    -2  -3 - 20.06.        ?    05.05  31.07  05.05  20.06.???

----------


## Svetishe

20.06,       20.06

----------


## Anit.ya

!   )))

----------


## olga serova

,    ,  -2 =-3  -3   ?(  )    .      ,       -2, 3    09.01  28.01,   -2,3   29.01  ...     01.02  ...?        -.  .

----------


## Svetishe

-3  ,      .
   ,   ,

----------


## olga serova



----------


## 1

.          .         ( ),   2, 3 (   ,  ,         ),         (  )         -2, -3 ,      ,  ?

----------


## Svetishe

?    .

----------


## 1

:

----------


## Svetishe

> 


    .
        ?

----------


## Oleg_sm

,       22.01.2015,    15  2014     "        ,           15  2014 "
   ?      15- ,     22 .

----------


## Svetishe

15 .

----------


## Oleg_sm

, !

----------

.
             .           12    .          -2  -3?  :Smilie:

----------

